
CEOs Mark Zuckerberg, Tim Cook, Jeff Bezos,Sundar Pichai Testify Before House - blhack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s1uWo1_bzg
======
raiyu
I don't understand why everyone gets so excited of this dog and pony show. The
executives show up before congress, they get grilled with a bunch of
questions, but what is the real change that comes out of this process?

I could certainly be very wrong, but this just seems like a circus act.
Everyone is going to express their outrage but will there be an real change?

Will Apple have its 30% cut of app-store sales changed?

Will google stop showing google results at the top?

Will google be forced to actually not show ads on trademarked brands for their
competitors?

~~~
baybal2
> I don't understand why everyone gets so excited of this dog and pony show.

Because it is very entertaining.

~~~
raiyu
Ahh !! ok.

I just wanted to make sure that it was purely for entertainment and I wasn't
missing something about the bigger picture here. =]

------
grumio
This act seems like it's 1% about holding big tech _accountable_ or whatever,
and 99% about stoking anti-big-tech rhetoric that the authoritarians in
congress will try to harness into support for EARN IT and other surveillance
bills.

Tech giants aren't angels, and ideally should reduce some of their anti-
competition practices, but I don't think that's what this is really about.

------
mrkramer
Was Mark Zuckerberg already on? I'm most excited what he has to say.

Edit: This is hilarious, clueless congressman don't know what platform he is
talking about. Trump Jr. was banned on Twitter and he asks Zuckerberg why he
banned him.

~~~
novia
> Was Mark Zuckerberg already on?

All of them are on at once, and the congresspeople can choose who to target
with questions. It's wild.

------
Falloodude
“We do not want to become the arbiters of truth. That would be a bad position
to be in.” -Zuck

~~~
sg47
Wikipedia too.

------
Stierlitz
Is there an edited version with the best bits? I really don't want to have to
wade through five hours and twenty minutes of it. What video conferncing
solution did they use. Not Zoom, cause the Chinese could be bugging it.
Lastly, who is this dude?

[https://i.ibb.co/BZN1qZr/white-black.png](https://i.ibb.co/BZN1qZr/white-
black.png)

------
sschueller
The delays in the video feeds and bad quality is bit ironic...

~~~
gipp
It's over WebEx I believe. So a bit less ironic.

